# Where To Smoke In Northern Virginia



## klarson (Jan 6, 2010)

Since Virginia made it illegal to smoke in restaurants I'm now looking for a good place to smoke, especially in Fairfax County or Manassas, VA.

Thanks for any suggestions.

Kent


----------



## fybyoyo (May 7, 2009)

Try going to cigarfriendly.us and then click Virginia on the map. If you find somewhere that's good and not on the list you can add it so others will be able to find it.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

+1

Heres the link to Cigar Friendly


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

Off the cuff, I know Old Virginia Tobacco Company (aka OVTC) has a lounge at their stores in Kingstowne and in Sterling. The Kingstowne location is my B&M of choice these days.


----------



## klarson (Jan 6, 2010)

kas said:


> Off the cuff, I know Old Virginia Tobacco Company (aka OVTC) has a lounge at their stores in Kingstowne and in Sterling. The Kingstowne location is my B&M of choice these days.


I had a smoke at OVTC in Manassas today. I'd like to find a place where I can watch ball games.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the CigarFriendly shout out guys.. 

Ken, there are some great places in the Vienna area that are still smoke friendly, outside of just the B&M's..

Hard Times Cafe in Fairfax is a great place with a HUGE smoking section. The whole first floor. There are about 30 flat screens, a full bar, plenty of tables, pool tables, etc.

There is also Bailey's in Arlington. I believe right now it's being fixed to be smoking, should be all set January 10th. Also a very nice bar and grill, with 6 pool tables, dart boards, tv's etc.

Manassas has quite a few. Backyard Grill, Mackey's Pub, City Tavern Grill..

Blue Water Grille in Centreville has gotten some good feedback lately .. we're having a herf there on either the 13th or 14th (this coming week).. I will let you know when.


----------



## contract (Dec 1, 2008)

sboyajian said:


> Thanks for the CigarFriendly shout out guys..
> 
> Ken, there are some great places in the Vienna area that are still smoke friendly, outside of just the B&M's..
> 
> ...


Does the manassas Backyard Grill have designated cigar times?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

sboyajian said:


> Thanks for the CigarFriendly shout out guys..


Where the hell do you think I got the link, Stephen? Your signature! HAHA


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

contract said:


> Does the manassas Backyard Grill have designated cigar times?


I sadly do not have the answer to that right now. It was not posted in the additional notes and the user who posted it is usually pretty good about notating such information..

I believe due to it being a seperate smoking section, it's anytime, however a phone call prior to going may be in order.


----------



## klarson (Jan 6, 2010)

sboyajian said:


> Thanks for the CigarFriendly shout out guys..
> 
> Ken, there are some great places in the Vienna area that are still smoke friendly, outside of just the B&M's..
> 
> Hard Times Cafe in Fairfax is a great place with a HUGE smoking section. The whole first floor. There are about 30 flat screens, a full bar, plenty of tables, pool tables, etc.


I'm at the HT Cafe in Fairfax City. Nice place but the music is too loud and they only have stools. Very accommodating and friendly though.

Any ideas for the Tysons Corner area?


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

HT in Fairfax can get to loud.. especially on Thirsty Thursdays (remember, it's across from a College).. I recommend Monday - Wed. for that location..

Tyson's Corner is a bit limited, I'm sure more things will popup as places begin putting smoking sections back in.

Right now you've got Chics N Wings, in McLean (right on the outskirts).. it's on Watson St. over by the Tyson's Corner Shopping Center.

http://cigarfriendly.us/view.asp?ID=539

If you don't mind the extra 10 minutes in a car from Fairfax, Blue Water Grille is going to be your ideal choice. We're herfing there on the 13th, from 5 until probably 9.. come on out.


----------



## klarson (Jan 6, 2010)

sboyajian said:


> HT in Fairfax can get to loud.. especially on
> Right now you've got Chics N Wings, in McLean (right on the outskirts).. it's on Watson St. over by the Tyson's Corner Shopping Center.
> 
> If you don't mind the extra 10 minutes in a car from Fairfax, Blue Water Grille is going to be your ideal choice. We're herfing there on the 13th, from 5 until probably 9.. come on out.


Chics N Wings is in my backyard so I will check them out.

Blue Water sounds good. Not sure I want to make the trip out 66 during rush hour.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

I hear you about 66.. sadly I live past Manassas in Gainesville, and work in Arlington.. I have no choice but to be on 66 during it.


----------



## steve23 (Dec 27, 2019)

Cigar Town in Reston town center. They have a beautiful upscale luxurious lounge for you to smoke . Its a private cigar lounge but they have day passes which is just $20 or spend $50 in cigars and you get a free 1 day pass for the lounge.


----------



## steve23 (Dec 27, 2019)

Cigar Town in RESTON TOWN CENTER its about 10 minutes away off the dulles toll rd on route 7 tysons corner


----------



## steve23 (Dec 27, 2019)

There's a beautiful cigar lounge in Reston Town Center called Cigar Town . Very Friendly and Awesome place to smoke.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

The question was asked TEN YEARS AGO. I think he's either found a place or given up by now

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Yelp review:_ "I had the best experience at Cigar Town Reston. *Steve*, who works there, is so friendly and so helpful, especially for me buying a gift...."_

It's okay to post about your business here, but full disclosure of your connection to it is expected. And really, posting the same info 3 times in 10-minutes is a bit much, don't you think?


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Steve......

Sent from the place that warmth has forgotten!


----------



## Barry12321 (Aug 8, 2019)

When I am in town, I go to Old Virginia Tobacco Company in Crystal City Mall. They have a few chairs there... pretty low key atmosphere, just regulars shooting the breeze, and they usually have some limited AF in stock.


----------

